# Nokia X or Nokia 520



## srkmish (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi friends,

I have to purchase a new mobile as My karbonn A5 was destroyed by the washing machine . The price of these 2 mobiles have now reached 7k (+-). I was thinking to get Nokia 520 as X does not have playstore installed. But i found out that we can root and install playstore. I have become very comfortable with Android interface and don't know if i can adjust to Windows interface. I have some other queries

1) Is there any app as good as MXPlayer in WP8
2) Is streaming movies in WP8 as simple as in Android ? Just install esfileexplorer and browse network and play via MX Player. This is one of my major concerns as i like to watch movies on mobile/tab before sleeping at night. 
3) Can nokia x run casual games like Subway surfer/Temple run 2 fine?

Please don't suggest chinese brands like Karbonn, MMX etc as service just sucks. I have suffered once and don't want to suffer again. I dont think Sony/Samsung has good models in 7k range.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2014)

a big no to Nokia X. the chipset is too old and weak. instead if you want to keep your budget low, go for Xperia E1. there are mobiles offering way better performance if you want to take that route.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Try Lumia 520 yourself. You will love the fast and fluid UI of Windows Phone. If it suits your needs, then go for it otherwise there are android options.
1. Yes there is Moliplayer for WP8


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2014)

520 all the way......


----------



## srkmish (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, but Xperia E1(as recommended by sam) is looking pretty good and is available for 7.4k after applying coupons on ebay. Very tempted.


----------



## sushovan (Apr 14, 2014)

Lumia 520. Nokia X is the worst Android of this year so far, better get Lava 406Q if you want Android.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

Or a Lumia 525


----------



## NL520 (Apr 15, 2014)

after the 8.1 update, lumia 520 is a kill for the price, go for it


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 15, 2014)

NL520 said:


> after the 8.1 update, lumia 520 is a kill for the price, go for it



"IF" Lumia 520 gets the 8.1 update, it will become a completely new phone... Worth the money...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> "IF" Lumia 520 gets the 8.1 update, it will become a completely new phone... Worth the money...



it'll but will 520 get the FULL wp8.1 update or a more stripped down one like it did last time?


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 15, 2014)

Personally, I'd go for X. Android is the way. As you are stuck with nokia only. Else Xolo, MMx are not bad.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2014)

If you're not an avid gamer, then 520 is the safe bet. Only handful of games/apps need 1GB RAM in WP.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lumia 520 is a better choice


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

+1 to Lumia 520/525. Nokia X is a joke.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

+1 for 525 if you want to game well and do heavy multitasking.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 15, 2014)

go for Xperia E1 ... *if* you can ignore camera then  *Xperia E1 >>>>>>> Lumia 520/Nokia X/* i would rate it above lumia 525 as well due to large selection of apps and games.customization,tweaks,mods ..


it will get *Android 4.4 kitkat officially* and 512 mb ram will seem plenty with fast and snappy performance

for those who don't know Android 4.4 reduces the amount of RAM usage significantly and is optimized Specially for phones having 512 mb Ram and the available free ram has been increased significantly allowing you to do general multitasking ( not heavy )   even on 512 mb ram devices smoothly which was not possible in android 4.3,4.2 and 4.1 that is why 1gb ram was recommended as minimum for them.. but with 4.4 , 512 mb ram is not a major problem anymore. its sufficient . read more here

*readwrite.com/2013/11/25/how-google-shrunk-android-for-version-44-kitkat..

+ It is an exceptional music device 

here is the review .. it's awesome value for money at 7.4k..

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_e1-review-1066.php

don't go for Nokia X,, lumia 520 was great but then there were no choices in android , now xperia E1 is there no need to make compromise on apps,customization with WP.. 525 is ok with wp 8.1 those who want better camera

- - - Updated - - -



sam said:


> it'll but will 520 get the FULL wp8.1 update or a more stripped down one like it did last time?



it will get full windows phone 8.1 ..

the reason 7.5 devices were not updated to 8 was because of different kernel .. 7.5 had win 95 kerenel, and single core CPU .. wp8 had windows 8  kernel
windows phone 8.1 and windows phone 8 are same at core ,, difference is that they have enabled more features and added voice assistant and few other things which frankly all users were expecting already in Wp 8 so they are already very late 

this is what windows phone  8 should have been then nokia could have survived

and besides lumia 520 owns 35 % market share for windows phone, only this model was able to save some market share for microsoft otherwise, windows phone has been a complete failure in mid and high end phones.. who would be mad enough not to support this device.. i bet it will get wp 8.2 as well..


----------



## Gamer09 (Apr 16, 2014)

For android with ur budget, yes xperia E1 is best choice, but I'd say go for lumia 520 or even 525....


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2014)

520! A cheap Droid is much worse than loose motion


----------



## rish1 (Apr 16, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> 520! A cheap Droid is much worse than loose motion



nope not anymore with Xperia E1 + kitkat .. 

some benchmark scores

*antutu - 13,000  , Xperia M/L - 10k
Quadrant -5500  , Xperia M/L - 4200

Gpu Performance is same as Adreno 305 ( all high end games will run smooth as on screen performance is better than moto G , grand 2 , Htc one mini etc.. )

CPU Performance is better than Cortex A9*( Better than Galaxy MEga 5.8 , and is not too far behind beating HTC one X, lg optimus 4x HD which are flagship phones of 2012 .. )

Smooth optimized UI 


Finally 2014 marks the death of cortex A5 under 10k


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2014)

rish said:


> nope not anymore with Xperia E1 + kitkat ..
> 
> some benchmark scores
> 
> ...


NOKIA X has A5 If i am not wrong


----------



## rish1 (Apr 16, 2014)

theserpent said:


> NOKIA X has A5 If i am not wrong



i meant the death of cortex A5 has started ,, soon you will see all new and upcoming phone launches with this chipset ..

Like LG L40 , xperia E1 , Samsung variant is yet to be launched 

Nokia X series is 2013 they were already produced in august , september but delayed due to MS - Nokia acquisition


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2014)

why so bad reviews to nokia x.........


----------



## satinder (Apr 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> why so bad reviews to nokia x.........



Because Nobody used Nokia X.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> why so bad reviews to nokia x.........



2 reasons 

1- it uses cortex A5 and old gpu 

2- it does not have kitkat .. android 4.1 is too heavy for 512 mb ram ( i don't think nokia will provide kitkat in future since this chipset would not be supported by qualcomm for 4.4 as it is too cheap and old .. and low end does not get updates.. besides since it is heavily forked , users won't be expecting an android update ... those who do will go to xda

you can even read reviews  they all talk about lag in UI and Apps

then the default setup , looks ,apps selection  functionality are just mediocore.. the best thing about it is HERE maps which i think now can be installed on any phone ( not sure, heard .apk was extracted )

so why go for nokia x if you can have xperia e1 at same price ? 

if you really want that camera and Nokia phone then lumia 520 is already there..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2014)

rish said:


> 2 reasons
> android 4.1 is too heavy for 512 mb ram


Imho, Android is heavy for something like my desktop configuration


----------



## rish1 (Apr 16, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Imho, Android is heavy for something like my desktop configuration



android is not heavy .. i think it is  samsung touchwiz problem  no offence bhai besides s4 was laggy because of buggy switching of cores in big.LITTLE architecture.. since they weren't hetrogenous..

Moto G performs flawlessly .. like i said before with jellybean android became smooth and silky but it needed way too much resources to run like 1 gb ram minimum and good Quad core Cortex A9 cpu

with kitkat these requirements have been brought down to 512 mb ram and the cpu in today's low end are performing close to Quad core Cortex A9. so you get essentially the same high end experience on budget devices..


----------



## Sahasra (Apr 16, 2014)

I would suggest Nokia 520 as the best one.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It is going to be 520 or  E1. One more concern i had is , i will be dropping my phone frequently. I am a little clumsy. So which phone will have better protection. I know that Nokia has tough build quality but i read somewhere that these nokia phones break more frequently than galaxy phones on drop due to high impact owing to larger weight. I want some real life experience of members who have dropped their phones 5-10 times atleast


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 17, 2014)

I have dropped my 525 almost 7 times. No issues so far.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

Dropped 520 2-3 times, no problems till (except that the backcover will open and the battery will pop out sometimes)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Flash said:


> Dropped 520 2-3 times, no problems till (except that the backcover will open and the battery will pop out sometimes)



same here.. it looks like my phone's back cover and flip cover are friends as they will be always together when the phone is fallen. but battery and display are enemies as they will be at far as possible


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

*blog.gsmarena.com/entry-level-lumia-520-dropped-by-for-a-video-shoot-we-obliged/


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

I use both 520 and an android device (Moto G).
And to be  honest, that feel of 520 is something no Android device can fill up. But on the other hand MotoG has its own areas of excellence. 

And it all comes down to your requirement. IF you need a simple smartphone under that budget, I'll recommend you to go for 520 eyes closed. People say that E1 will get 4.4 and the 512 mb RAM wont be an issue. But jeez, after it comes down to hands of an avg customer like us, it doesnt matter how much the phone gets updated, we'll still feel some loopholes lingering around.

So upto you now. My personal preference is for 520 over E1 any day


----------



## Manju.s (Apr 17, 2014)

Planning to Get Nokia X  As price is reduced to 7k.. which colour is good one?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

^^LOL I was about to type "Pink wala"


----------



## rish1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*discussions.nokia.com/t5/Nokia-Lumia/Re-lumia-520-broken-screen/td-p/1906656

That lumia 520 was in a protective case and stilll broke..

*it actually depends on the angle at which it is dropped*.. No matter whether the phone is made of chimpanzee/gorilla/monkey glass and no matter what the brand is if it drops at a wrong angle even a slight drop from knee height will break it..

i have an old HTC explorer and it must have dropped around 40-50 times in 2 years from 4 feets i am very careless  , and i have also seen the same phone's screen got broken by just a slight drop

What you should check is that the build Quality of plastic is good or not .. lumia 520 is already very strong  like all nokia phones are ,, gsmarena mentions strong build quality of E1. but go out and check both of them at a store and see what suits you..


----------



## Manju.s (Apr 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^LOL I was about to type *"Pink wala"*



Is that Colour Available ? Cyan looks Good


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2014)

What about the games ?
Can I run best games on Nokia Windows for FREE(u know what I mean) ?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 18, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Revolution said:


> What about the games ?
> Can I run best games on Nokia Windows for FREE(u know what I mean) ?



do you think that you can run those *best* games on nokia x with such an old proccy??

if what you mean is what i mean, you can deploy upto 10 apps/games to a dev unlocked windows phone. google it.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2014)

No,I mean Nokia 520/525 from a Gamer perspective.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Revolution said:


> No,I mean Nokia 520/525 from a Gamer perspective.



some demanding game requires 1gb, so the choice is obvious as it is cheaper too.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 18, 2014)

Demanding games such as asphalt8 , modern combat, nnova run better on a Lumia 525.
Reduced resuming screen when switching applications


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> some demanding game requires 1gb, so the choice is obvious as it is cheaper too.



Can I get those games for free for Winnows phone or must have to pay ?
Getting any androids game is no issue.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Can I get those games for free for Winnows phone or must have to pay ?
> Getting any androids game is no issue.



piracy is not allowed here


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> piracy is not allowed here



Oh,though demanding windows games are also FREE like android demanding games.


----------



## androidparts84 (Apr 19, 2014)

I personally fell that, nokia is best smartphone nowadays. Now nokia x provide android operating system whereas nokia 520 use windows.


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2014)

androidparts84 said:


> I personally *fell *that, nokia is best smartphone nowadays. Now nokia x provide android operating system whereas nokia 520 use *windows phone 8*.


Nokia is finally back with the bang, with the WP8.0, lets how see Android rolls. As people already said, Nokia x has a outdated configuration at this point of time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

androidparts84 said:


> I personally fell that, nokia is best smartphone nowadays. Now nokia x provide android operating system whereas nokia 520 use windows.


OS doesn't matters when the hardware is cr@p in Nokia X.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 23, 2014)

rish said:


> go for Xperia E1 ... *if* you can ignore camera then  *Xperia E1 >>>>>>> Lumia 520/Nokia X/* i would rate it above lumia 525 as well due to large selection of apps and games.customization,tweaks,mods ..
> 
> 
> it will get *Android 4.4 kitkat officially* and 512 mb ram will seem plenty with fast and snappy performance
> ...



what rubbish , which year are you in?

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> nope not anymore with Xperia E1 + kitkat ..
> 
> some benchmark scores
> 
> ...



specs on paper dont matter, real world performance does
try playing games without lag on that E1 of urs

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. It is going to be 520 or  E1. One more concern i had is , i will be dropping my phone frequently. I am a little clumsy. So which phone will have better protection. I know that Nokia has tough build quality but i read somewhere that these nokia phones break more frequently than galaxy phones on drop due to high impact owing to larger weight. I want some real life experience of members who have dropped their phones 5-10 times atleast



ive dropped my 720 and 820 many times, better quality than samesung


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 23, 2014)

I dropped my 620 the day i bought it and at least 10 more times in the 1 year i have owned it. Apart from a few scratches that are barely noticeable it works great.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 23, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> what rubbish , which year are you in?



hmm i am not sure how to respond to this.. 
your signature gives an impression of a wiser man but your words say otherwise (Personal opinion) 





> specs on paper dont matter, real world performance does
> try playing games without lag on that E1 of urs



*www.phonebunch.com/news/sony-xperia-e1-dual-gaming-review_827.html


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 23, 2014)

rish said:


> hmm i am not sure how to respond to this..
> your signature gives an impression of a wiser man but your words say otherwise (Personal opinion)
> 
> 
> *www.phonebunch.com/news/sony-xperia-e1-dual-gaming-review_827.html




did u know android is a huuge resource hog compared to any other os
ur statement is like saying a truck has a bigger engine and more space than a ferrari so it must be better
get a windows phone then comment negative about it instead of putting something down like that
specs dont matter
even 512mb ram windows phones dont lag whereas even if u buy an S5 it will lag next month onwards,trust me
dont mislead by showing specs on paper, os also matters
fyi wp8.1 has alot of customisation options and doesnt need those lame launchers or tweaks


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Can I get those games for free for Winnows phone or must have to pay ?
> Getting any androids game is no issue.



Seeing your requirements, android is more suitable for you..
I too recommend Xperia E1..
If you dont need games and all.. then get Nokia 525..
Im not saying you should pirate apps and stuff but android provides this option as well as tonnes of ad supported FREE and Legit apps, Windows does not.. Even angry birds in windows costs money


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Seeing your requirements, android is more suitable for you..
> I too recommend Xperia E1..
> If you dont need games and all.. then get Nokia 525..
> Im not saying you should pirate apps and stuff but android provides this option as well as tonnes of ad supported FREE and Legit apps, Windows does not.. Even angry birds in windows costs money



yeah right-
*www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/angry-birds/e94059a2-135c-420e-8e60-bcda5fc3ec30
unless money is free


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

^
*www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/angry-birds/08c71378-2cc5-48ce-9995-13206cef8e2f
*www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/bad-piggies/9ccfb504-1e48-4fc4-ba6d-8f0d2400a8f5
*www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/angry-birds/7f48eacf-1239-4877-88a4-abe9d3ddfad7


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^
> *www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/angry-birds/08c71378-2cc5-48ce-9995-13206cef8e2f
> *www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/bad-piggies/9ccfb504-1e48-4fc4-ba6d-8f0d2400a8f5
> *www.windowsphone.com/en-in/store/app/angry-birds/7f48eacf-1239-4877-88a4-abe9d3ddfad7



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsstarwarsii.premium
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsspace.premium
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsspaceHD
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsstarwarshd.premium.iap

need i say more?
im tired of androidheads here, android isnt the world there are many other os's which are just as good


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

Cool down, guys. 
Every OS has its own perks.

It's upto the user to select, what's his/her taste upto..


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Seeing your requirements, android is more suitable for you..
> I too recommend Xperia E1..
> If you dont need games and all.. then get Nokia 525..
> Im not saying you should pirate apps and stuff but android provides this option as well as tonnes of ad supported FREE and Legit apps, Windows does not.. Even angry birds in windows costs money



Yea,I think too.
This is only for Games,Photo & Multimedia.
There will be no net so no app required cos app without net that's not possible.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsstarwarsii.premium
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsspace.premium
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsspaceHD
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsstarwarshd.premium.iap
> ...



ofcourse there would be paid version of angry birds but there are ad supported free versions as well.. My point is, you have a CHOICE to go for the version you like..There are very few such CHOICES for Windows phone.. Do you not understand simple english ? Stop misleading people with your statements, ive seen many of my friends go for a windows phone failing to realise that there is no way to get apps for free.. They are college students without a credit card so basically its GG for them as there is no other way to get apps.. Tell me then, what is the purpose of a smartphone if you cant get apps for it ?OP is in a similar situation.. so please stop your fanboy rant ..
I already said if OP doesnt want games and stuff he can go for L525 without hesitation, just because you own a windows phone, dont make others ignore it's flaws..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ofcourse there would be paid version of angry birds but there are ad supported free versions as well.. My point is, you have a CHOICE to go for the version you like..There are very few such CHOICES for Windows phone.. Do you not understand simple english ? Stop misleading people with your statements, ive seen many of my friends go for a windows phone failing to realise that there is no way to get apps for free.. They are college students without a credit card so basically its GG for them as there is no other way to get apps.. Tell me then, what is the purpose of a smartphone if you cant get apps for it ?OP is in a similar situation.. so please stop your fanboy rant ..
> I already said if OP doesnt want games and stuff he can go for L525 without hesitation, just because you own a windows phone, dont make others ignore it's flaws..



so ur saying android is better because of one game being ad based?how lame
how old are u? 12? you are the android fanboy here my friend
dude did u know asphalt 8 and even gta sa run perfect on my 720 while it lags on my nexus 7 plus i prefer wp8 coz it performs better on lower hardware as well and has much more vfm plus most games are free on wp8 with the exception of angry birds
id rather get a decent windows phone and pay for my games instead of pirating them on android
how would you feel if you developed something only to find someones downloaded the apk to sideload it without paying

ohh and if hes a college student explain why he would be playing angry birds
the games college students like me like to play are certainly not angry birds and even those games are free on wp8
you are misleading not me
plus who knows maybe if he does go for android say even a nokia x theres no guarantee he ll get to update
with windows phone he ll get a better camera, quality apps (quality not quantity) and much better build quality and display 
open ur mind and try a windows phone then tell me im wrong
ive bought countless androids including the note 2 in the past only to have the infamous camera issues and overheating issues combined with bad battery life and lag
ive used wp8 since the 720 and 820 releases and im never going back to android as my daily device

just fyi have a look at the wp8 app store does it look like theres a lack of apps?

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Cool down, guys.
> Every OS has its own perks.
> 
> It's upto the user to select, what's his/her taste upto..



exactly but some people are talking against something theyve probably never used


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

Its really funny seeing you struggle with your baseless argument .. I m not even going to try and counter argument you..
The funniest part :


> ohh and if hes a college student explain why he would be playing angry birds


and this


> how old are u? 12? you are the android fanboy here my friend



Every single person reading this thread will know who the 12 year old is, please stop embarrasing yourself
Id let OP decide, im not a salesman like you are to promote one thing over another, i gave my POV, and i restate it again, in case you have trouble reading


> Seeing your requirements, android is more suitable for you..
> I too recommend Xperia E1..
> If you dont need games and all.. then get Nokia 525..
> Im not saying you should pirate apps and stuff but android provides this option as well as tonnes of ad supported FREE and Legit apps, Windows does not.. Even angry birds in windows costs money


 im sure OP will value it.. 
I dont even care what you think


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Its really funny seeing you struggle with your baseless argument .. I m not even going to try and counter argument you..
> The funniest part :
> 
> and this
> ...



wow im impressed by ur swag
dude why are u trying to push android to anyone who wants something different?
op asked nokia x vs 520 u launched off putting down everything thats nokia or windows phone
use a windows phone and a droid at the same time then critisize 
its funny how our country is filled with baseless android fanboys who call others fanboy
this time im the windows phone fanboy is it?
last time u called me an ios fanboy
lol basing an entire os on one game seems legit doesnt it
forget arguing with you im gonna ignore you completely from now on


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

> last time u called me an ios fanboy



Link me


----------



## rish1 (Apr 23, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> did u know android is a huuge resource hog compared to any other os



Didn't you read what i highlighted in RED BOLD COLOURS ? and did you even bother to read the article ? Android used to be a resource hog it's *not* anymore... 



> ur statement is like saying a truck has a bigger engine and more space than a ferrari so it must be better
> get a windows phone then comment negative about it instead of putting something down like that
> specs dont matter
> even 512mb ram windows phones dont lag whereas even if u buy an S5 it will lag next month onwards,trust me
> don't mislead by showing specs on paper, os also matters



Yeah that's what i am saying OS matters a lot and an OS that is specifically optimized for 512 mb Devices.. Kit kat and windows phone both are optimized for 512 mb devices

s5 - it is touchwiz problem not androids.. 





> fyi wp8.1 has alot of customisation options and doesnt need those lame launchers or tweaks




Wp8.1  and customization lol.. i don't like boxes and tiles ( its good for a few days but every 1 gets bored after a while ) tell me how can i get rid of them.. ? i like wallpapers tell me how to use 1 .. a proper one not background 1
]
wp8.1 is an awesome update no doubt... but it's too late and is still behind the maturity level of android and iOS . Android is not a perfect OS either with kitkat they are bringing that pathetic SD card restriction..  but if i don't like it i can get rid of it - thanks to xda.. - that is what makes android so powerful..

Please don't expect a reply from me next time , at the end of the day it was my opinion you like it ? good , you don't like it - good move on then..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 24, 2014)

rish said:


> Didn't you read what i highlighted in RED BOLD COLOURS ? and did you even bother to read the article ? Android used to be a resource hog it's *not* anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow it just shows how ignorant u are if u really believe that
have u two actually even TRIED any other os other than lagdroid?
every droid lags,ive even tried cyanogenmod on my old note 2 and it still lags so it isnt just touch wiz
wait if android kitkat is optimised for older 512mb hardware, then wheres the official release? 
xda is a bunch of android heads, i could say the same for wpcentral being wp heads but unlike mobile nations and thinkdigit, XDA is very pro-android and intolerant of other OS's


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

^My optimus g on stock jellybean 4.1.2 was lag free  I switched to Paranoid Android just for getting some more features (still lag free).

And even my old Galaxy Y on rooted and debloated, stock gingerbread didn't lag ( i used some tweaks from XDA  )

its not google's responsibilty to release updates for each and every phone having 512 mb ram. its the manufacture's responsibility and sadly older devices which have cr@p SoC (like the galaxy y) despite having 512 mb total ram (not the available ram) won't be able to run kitkat properly. and then people blame that android lags.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 24, 2014)

> wait if android kitkat is optimised for older 512mb hardware, then wheres the official release?



i am answering this because this question is actually asked by many people..

kitkat is optimized for *new *512 mb devices, not old ones... it is because lumia 520 became smashing hit, and the smoothness and lag free experience on low end hardware of wp  was taking away people from android to wp this was becoming a threat to google .. and since oem can't afford to give 1gb ram in low end hardware, it was very important for google to optimize the crap out of android on low end hardware.. so now if an OEM launches a device with a dual core cortex a7 + 512 mb ram it will be lagfree and smooth . 

it was never meant to support old devices but rather fight with wp in low end


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^My optimus g on stock jellybean 4.1.2 was lag free  I switched to Paranoid Android just for getting some more features (still lag free).
> 
> And even my old Galaxy Y on rooted and debloated, stock gingerbread didn't lag ( i used some tweaks from XDA  )
> 
> its not google's responsibilty to release updates for each and every phone having 512 mb ram. its the manufacture's responsibility and sadly older devices which have cr@p SoC (like the galaxy y) despite having 512 mb total ram (not the available ram) won't be able to run kitkat properly. and then people blame that android lags.



dont kid bro, my friends galaxy y has been rooted, flashed etc with different tweaks and it still has issues
as for ur point about it not being googles responsibility, microsoft has stock wp8/wp8.1 as ota updates thru preview for devs so yeah if they can give such an option so can google

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> i am answering this because this question is actually asked by many people..
> 
> kitkat is optimized for *new *512 mb devices, not old ones... it is because lumia 520 became smashing hit, and the smoothness and lag free experience on low end hardware of wp  was taking away people from android to wp this was becoming a threat to google .. and since oem can't afford to give 1gb ram in low end hardware, it was very important for google to optimize the crap out of android on low end hardware.. so now if an OEM launches a device with a dual core cortex a7 + 512 mb ram it will be lagfree and smooth .
> 
> it was never meant to support old devices but rather fight with wp in low end



smooth . lag free thats not android, ive seen all recent phones also lag except maybe nexuses which are the only decent androids
but android losing out by its lame update system which only favours nexus
id rather get stock updates officially rather than muck around with roms and customisations
its like u buy a decent android phone only to have it "outdated" within a few months and updates stop coming for ur device
btw since u mentioned android oems cant afford 1gb devices in that range, lumia 525 has 1gb for a little more and nokia is selling them at minimal profit 
till midrange phone, wp is king,androids in that range are terrible and have bad hardware and poor updates
in high end, it depends on features which vary from phone to phone, so theres no clear winner there

incase u mention moto g as a midrange king , id remind u that it doesnt have an sd card slot and very low storage options(even lumia 520 can run asphalt 8 from its sd card without lag,so its not a performance reason) and moto g was essentially a cheap nexus made by google so theres no guarantee that itll continue to get stock android updates etc after selling moto to lenovo and as googles releasing a new cheap $100 nexus
android fragmentation is a sad affair given u dont have a guarantee that the phone will get updates
incase u mention wp7 as fragmentation , id remind u that wp8 had a new kernel which wouldnt run on older wp7 devices
wp8.1 also has a different kernel than wp8 and wp7 but it supports all wp8 devices and apps so yeah theres no more wp fragmentation

as for ur point about it not being googles responsibility, microsoft has stock wp8/wp8.1 as ota updates thru preview for devs so yeah if they can give such an option so can google

- - - Updated - - -

ohh and even the build quality on lumias are much better than most droids afaik plus the battery doesnt explode or something like that


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

Your arguments, your signature, your name calling "Cyber Genius FTW".. all make me believe you are no older than 12-13 years.. it seems you never owned anything else other than a windows phone, you may say you have all possible devices but actually you dont..
AFAIK, you also claimed to be an android/windows phone/ios developer.. a multiplatform developer !!
How then, can someone be this ignorant regarding some basic things ? Basically you ignore all the flaws of windows phone, all of them infact..   and whatever flaws android has, even the most minor non noticeable things you scrape out and spit it on this thread..
My dad owns a Lumia 820, its possibly the best choice for him, because he doesnt need stuff like games.. 
My problem is not that you dont support android at all, my problem is you spread misleading information regarding windows phone.. First you claimed that angry birds is free on windows phone in a post, then you took it back saying 


> dude did u know asphalt 8 and even gta sa run perfect on my 720 while it lags on my nexus 7 plus i prefer wp8 coz it performs better on lower hardware as well and has much more vfm plus most games are free on wp8 *with the exception of angry birds*


its really funny how big a fanboy you are.. How desperately you try and cover up the flaws...congrats buddy, again you singlehandedly turned this thread into WP vs android thread like the last one..
keep up the good work and you might earn yourself a ban..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Your arguments, your signature, your name calling "Cyber Genius FTW".. all make me believe you are no older than 12-13 years.. it seems you never owned anything else other than a windows phone, you may say you have all possible devices but actually you dont..
> AFAIK, you also claimed to be an android/windows phone/ios developer.. a multiplatform developer !!
> How then, can someone be this ignorant regarding some basic things ? Basically you ignore all the flaws of windows phone, all of them infact..   and whatever flaws android has, even the most minor non noticeable things you scrape out and spit it on this thread..
> My dad owns a Lumia 820, its possibly the best choice for him, because he doesnt need stuff like games..
> ...



you deserve an award for ur android fanboyism
fyi angry birds is free on wp8
how old are u?
as for my gadgets , do u want a picture??dont worry just find my instagram and check it out for ur own pleasure
i doubt u have seen a world beyond android
u have called me an ios and blackberry fanboy in other threads in the past , now im a windows phone fanboy, i get it 
the issue remains that there are 3 of u android fanboys and only one of me , so yeah its unfair


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

> u have called me an ios and blackberry fanboy in other threads in the past , now im a windows phone fanboy, i get it



like I said, link me..
Ive never said a word against ios or blackberry in this forum..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> like I said, link me..
> Ive never said a word against ios or blackberry in this forum..



not in this thread but yeah you did , around 4-5 months ago
im gonna ignore you three from now on anyway so it doesnt matter, u dont exist for me


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 24, 2014)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-Rc8k_D3yYoE/Tw4IyOKMysI/AAAAAAAAAls/awgasVzJMfA/s320/Stephen-Colbert-Popcorn.gif

pls lets stay on topic.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 24, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/-Rc8k_D3yYoE/Tw4IyOKMysI/AAAAAAAAAls/awgasVzJMfA/s320/Stephen-Colbert-Popcorn.gif
> 
> pls lets stay on topic.



yeah sorry i get a big carried away with android fanboys,not gonna reply to them anymore


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

Anybody bought Nokia X in tdf?


----------



## srkmish (Apr 24, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/-Rc8k_D3yYoE/Tw4IyOKMysI/AAAAAAAAAls/awgasVzJMfA/s320/Stephen-Colbert-Popcorn.gif
> 
> pls lets stay on topic.



Judging by your pic, i thought you were rather enjoying the fight with delicious popcorn by side  . Ah, the irony


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> dont kid bro, my friends galaxy y has been rooted, flashed etc with different tweaks and it still has issues
> as for ur point about it not being googles responsibility, microsoft has stock wp8/wp8.1 as ota updates thru preview for devs so yeah if they can give such an option so can google



he may not have removed the startup apps and bloatwares 



kkn13 said:


> incase u mention moto g as a midrange king , id remind u that it *doesnt have an sd card slot and very low storage options*(even lumia 520 can run asphalt 8 from its sd card without lag,so its not a performance reason) and moto g was essentially a cheap nexus made by google so theres no guarantee that itll continue to get stock android updates etc after selling moto to lenovo and as googles releasing a new cheap $100 nexus
> android fragmentation is a sad affair given u dont have a guarantee that the phone will get updates



ever heard about USB-OTG?  how much space do you need in a phone? 1TB? 



kkn13 said:


> as for ur point about it not being googles responsibility, microsoft has stock wp8/wp8.1 as ota updates thru preview for devs so yeah if they can give such an option so can google



Each and every android phone doesn't has the same hardware. kernel differs, so does the drivers for each components. You are basically demanding google to include all the OEM specific drivers in a particular update and release it for those devices. You know what even windows (PC) updates from microsoft doesn't contains those OEM specific drivers. 

Thats why older device gets left out from the OEM's update cycle.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

> not in this thread but yeah you did , around 4-5 months ago



If you dont have proof, dont post.. again this baseless argument.. I called you a windows phone fanboy before and a windows phone fanboy you still are..
Bringing ios and blackberry into this shows how desperate you truly are to hide behind by changing subjects..
PS: I have never said anything against ios in this forum, tis a very good OS


----------



## Gauravthakkar913 (Apr 24, 2014)

As per my suggestion nokia x is good it has good performation n also andriod apps are more good than windows


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

wow nevarine and saiyangoku
i can just laugh at ur posts,insecure fanboys,like i said i dont care abput u and im gonna ignore u
personal attacks for no reason arent appreciated
its not like u own android that u have to defend its cons,accept it and move on instead of putting me and everything that isnt android down


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

when did i put anything which isn't android down? 

i even recommended Lumia 520/525 to the OP due to Nokia x being a joke of an android phone 

PS: Nokia didn't update Lumia 900 to windows 8/8.1 too but devices like Samsung Galaxy S2 got kitkat (CM11)


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> when did i put anything which isn't android down?
> 
> i even recommended Lumia 520/525 to the OP due to Nokia x being a joke of an android phone
> 
> PS: Nokia didn't update Lumia 900 to windows 8/8.1 too but devices like Samsung Galaxy S2 got kitkat (CM11)



let me make it simple for u

android fragmentation is a sad affair given u dont have a guarantee that the phone will get updates
incase u mention wp7 as fragmentation , id remind u that wp8 had a new kernel which wouldnt run on older wp7 devices
wp8.1 also has a different kernel than wp8 and wp7 but it supports all wp8 devices and apps so yeah theres no more wp fragmentation
android kit kat on the other hand supports both ART and Dalvik so theres no reason to stop support for older devices
fyi the lumia 900 was tested to get an upgrade to wp8 which wasnt possible because the hardware wasnt enough to support it properly and was incompatible in a few ways and got most of the features in an update called wp7.8
as for android, there are unnoficial ports which proves that if cyanogenmod can have a galaxy y port of the latest android so why cant google/samsung whatever give out an official update
and if u think i dont own any droids- i own a note 1, note 2, nexus 7(2012),nexus 5 and a lenovo tab of which only the nexus devices are used , the others are just lame
nexus devices are the only androids worth buying ,all others are just sad
as for tablets, nothing beats ipad
so tell me does it still seem like im a fanboy?@nevarine

- - - Updated - - -

anyways this is going way off topic and its not nice to go off topic so guys lets stick to topic , no hard feelings, no offenses taken and each to their own opinion 
so lets accept that and move on


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Judging by your pic, i thought you were rather enjoying the fight with delicious popcorn by side  . Ah, the irony



well it was fun  
but then, the popcorns got finished..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> well it was fun
> but then, the popcorns got finished..


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> but android losing out by its lame update system which only favours nexus
> id rather get stock updates officially rather than muck around with roms and customisations its like u buy a decent android phone only to have it "outdated" within a few months and updates stop coming for ur device



I agree That's a problem for android and that's very good advantage for windows phone.. But having said that you have to take into account the time between the updates.. windows phone 8 was launched in october 2012 and windows phone 8.1 in april 2014 .. that's 18 months long.. I don't count gdr updates as updates.. the users have been crying out loud for past 3 years for basic stuff.. and with wp8.1 it has finally come out , also don't forget its only NOKIA that is selling wp.. Other OEM don't have many models..  we will have to wait when other OEM get into picture ..



> btw since u mentioned android oems cant afford 1gb devices in that range, lumia 525 has 1gb for a little more and nokia is selling them at minimal profit..



Last i knew Lumia 520 was sold at a loss especially in USA like countries, and initially in india..  looks like they are making minimal profit of 525..



> till midrange phone, wp is king,androids in that range are terrible and have bad hardware and poor updates



Nope not with moto G and i am sure not with upcoming phones with kitkat atleast.. wait for Moto E and Lg L65 like devices 

Bad hardware ? hardware will be exactly same as android now the Mr.flop division of nokia is sold they won't need to sell better hardware at a loss/no profit situation.. last i checked windows phone 8.1 has opened support to snapdragon 200 chipset so Get ready for an inferior hardware on windows phone compared to what was previously offered 



> in high end, it depends on features which vary from phone to phone, so theres no clear winner there



that's another way of saying even you won't buy the WP at high end 



> incase u mention moto g as a midrange king , id remind u that it doesnt have an sd card slot and very low storage options(even lumia 520 can run asphalt 8 from its sd card without lag,so its not a performance reason) and moto g was essentially a cheap nexus made by google so theres no guarantee that itll continue to get stock android updates etc after selling moto to lenovo and as googles releasing a new cheap $100 nexus
> android fragmentation is a sad affair given u dont have a guarantee that the phone will get updates
> incase u mention wp7 as fragmentation , id remind u that wp8 had a new kernel which wouldnt run on older wp7 devices
> wp8.1 also has a different kernel than wp8 and wp7 but it supports all wp8 devices and apps so yeah theres no more wp fragmentation
> ...



yes android fragmentation is a big issue but you have to look at the no of manuacturers and devices also.. windows phone was made by nokia which was controlled by microsoft 
it practically didn't had many OEM besides Google has pushed out a firm notice to all Oem that they are required to ship all new the devices with Android 4.4 otherwise they will cancell their licence.. So google is doing smething about it but yeah sure Fragmentation is a big problem in android sure..



> ohh and even the build quality on lumias are much better than most droids afaik plus the battery doesnt explode or something like that



What has that to do anything with android ? you are taking Nokia's credit( build quality + camera ) and using it for justifying windows phone..

I see this everywhere People Love and want Nokia  to prosper ( m a nokia faN ) so much that they are even willing to Promote a OS like windows phone( which is actually now worthy of being called an OS after 4 years ) ... Too sad  Mr. Flop fked it all up so badly... Hope nokia returms in 2016

we will see how mny windows phone will sell when they will be rebranded to "Microsoft Lumia" or simply Lumia with no Nokia name on it.. 

all i wanted to say that wp was king on low end because Of Nokia providing great hardware and the fact that Android was laggy but with Kitkat and Microsoft taking control of nokia things have become Equal now .. Android is improving on its speed and windows phone has improved on features.. 

So it will be an equal tie up in low end , Android has advantage of more apps/flexibility.. like you said before in mid and high end windows phone never had and now it never will have any chance because there is no more Nokia now ..  its all Microsoft..


Hehe i was about to reply it that day but my net stoped so saved my reply in txt file and posting it now


----------



## srkmish (Apr 26, 2014)

With billions in cash reserve, i doubt Microsoft would be worrying about profits from smartphones at the moment. They would be holding high level corporate strategy meetings to increase windows phone share and offering good products at reasonable rates would be one of the ways to achieve that.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

srkmish said:


> With billions in cash reserve, i doubt Microsoft would be worrying about profits from smartphones at the moment. They would be holding high level corporate strategy meetings to increase windows phone share and offering good products at reasonable rates would be one of the ways to achieve that.


yeah true but if they follow this stratergy of offering mobiles at loss/no profit situation then they run the risk of loosing Samsung , HTC , and other new OEM partners.. it would be like if Google had used Motorola to produce android phones Like and selling at No profit ( nexus like ).. Moto G was enough for samsung to force Google to sell Motorola..

 even Nexus outside USa is sold at higher price so they might be going for this startergy,, But if they don't get support of other OEM it's game over for windows phone..  they have already made windows phone Free now .. 

So they kind a need some money In return to support development costs which android royality is providing them handsomely but for how long ? last i heard google was working on something to get away with this might be introduced in android 5.0..

if this fails then i think as NAdela has pointed out their PLAN B would be to become A data,Services company much like google providing Office , Cloud Services on all devices and platforms .. they could have achieved everything by Not buying Nokia since it practically was under control of microsoft by having Eflop at top.. But now they run the risk of becoming like apple

their situation with surface tablets is not very good itself.. it all depends on how people will react when new Lumias won't carry the name "Nokia" on it .. and rather have made by microsoft at back or something.. I know at least in India their sales will take a major hit.. they might succeed in USA though..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

rish said:


> I agree That's a problem for android and that's very good advantage for windows phone.. But having said that you have to take into account the time between the updates.. windows phone 8 was launched in october 2012 and windows phone 8.1 in april 2014 .. that's 18 months long.. I don't count gdr updates as updates.. the users have been crying out loud for past 3 years for basic stuff.. and with wp8.1 it has finally come out , also don't forget its only NOKIA that is selling wp.. Other OEM don't have many models..  we will have to wait when other OEM get into picture ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are so clueless man , moto g doesnt stand a chance with 8gb and 16gb internal mem
android stands for piracy
as for fewer oems for windows phone there are 5 oems at the moment but lumias are the best plus iphones dont have any oems still even ios screws android
ur just mad coz u support piracy and lag and are misinterpretting my points
u mad bro?

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> With billions in cash reserve, i doubt Microsoft would be worrying about profits from smartphones at the moment. They would be holding high level corporate strategy meetings to increase windows phone share and offering good products at reasonable rates would be one of the ways to achieve that.



yeah something android oems do is they cheat customers with no updates and support and poor build quality  [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] before u "correct" me , just google android and windows phones with "explode" in the search, id rather not spend on a phone which may explode in my pocket 

- - - Updated - - -

520s werent sold at a loss everywhere , only in usa it was a loss


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> you are so clueless man , moto g doesnt stand a chance with 8gb and 16gb internal mem
> android stands for piracy


your last post was very good with valid points .. But once i refute it with valid points you go crazy and start posting things like
You made bro ? , you clueless ? 
 whats your problem if moto G doesn't have Micro Sd ? they did not wanted to give so what ? that's a drawback for that phone its like saying lumia 520/525 does not have flash  so Lumia 525/520 sucks ! its the drawback of that phone .. every phone has positives and drawback..


> as for fewer oems for windows phone there are 5 oems at the moment



what oems ? nokia controls 95 % of Windows phone share.. to launch 1 device and forget about it is not the same as releasing 15 models in a year and actively supporting.. 



> but lumias are the best plus iphones dont have any oems still even ios screws android


Ios screws android because iOS itself started the App Ecosystem and what people today call as Smartphones.. before that it was Business Mobiles/PDA though so yeah they were ahead and already had a matured OS though a closed one.. here where it is different than windows phone.. windows phone is now starting to become a bit mature till last year it was way behind a basic OS also... secondly majority of users don't buy it for OS they buy it for Apple Hardware and the show off value that it carries.. apple has been always viewed as a premium brand so  comparison is just wrong here.. 


> ur just mad coz u support piracy and lag and are misinterpretting my points
> u mad bro?



If android stands for Piracy then So does Microsoft windows  



> yeah something android oems do is they cheat customers with no updates and support and poor build quality



Yeah what microsoft does is cheat and fool customers by not even giving basic functions such as call recording for 4 years.. and how about doing a simple thing such as changing the wallpaper and removing the tiles No ? ohh the mighty windows phone 8.1 even can't do that haha 


> [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] before u "correct" me , just google android and windows phones with "explode" in the search, id rather not spend on a phone which may explode in my pocket



why would i correct you .. you are an enlightened Soul ..  

you don't understand english ? what has build Quality/explosion to do  with OS ?

ok so tell me which phone exploded ? samsung /Htc ? samsung/htc makes windows phone as well so you are telling me that even microsoft will partner with exploding OEM ? not only that micromax,Xolo are new hardware partners of windows phone whose phone explodes so you are telling me windows phone is promoting explosion ? hahaha at least think before you write   



> 520s werent sold at a loss everywhere , only in usa it was a loss



yeah true but they didn't make any profits on 520 sold here either.. and occasionally they were giving crazy offers , secondly you are forgetting the Ad campaign and promotion they did for lumia 520 was massive.. every day times of india front page was full of lumia 520 ads and tv promotion was certainly the best promotion i have ever seen ... Nokia at their best..  the hardware that they were providing was very expensive at that time.. dual core kraits.. even today we don't see any OEm providing dual core kraits under 10k after 1.5 year 

the soc they used was a Mid range SOC and not entry level and in USA,europe it was the height .. 50$ offcontract sale prices and regular prices were 70$ off contract.. that is how they were able to gain some market share


----------



## Minion (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> id rather get stock updates officially rather than muck around with roms and customisations
> its like u buy a decent android phone only to have it "outdated" within a few months and updates stop coming for ur device
> 
> as for ur point about it not being googles responsibility, microsoft has stock wp8/wp8.1 as ota updates thru preview for devs so yeah if they can give such an option so can google



Yeah, that is main problem with androids even though ICS has serious audio routing issues google didn't do anything neither OEM atleast google should provide fix or force OEM to provide update.

Even i find windows phone to be smooth but problem with them is there is very less software compared to android for e.g download manager.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

rish said:


> your last post was very good with valid points .. But once i refute it with valid points you go crazy and start posting things like
> You made bro ? , you clueless ?
> whats your problem if moto G doesn't have Micro Sd ? they did not wanted to give so what ? that's a drawback for that phone its like saying lumia 520/525 does not have flash  so Lumia 525/520 sucks ! its the drawback of that phone .. every phone has positives and drawback..
> 
> ...



so u would buy android without a phone? thats seems very smart
ofcourse if u buy a phone u buy it for both the software and hardware
u seem confused


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

i think i have made my point ... i rest my case


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

U have no points u started out with valid stuff but u seem seriously misinformed and confused


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> U have no points u started out with valid stuff but u seem seriously misinformed and confused



sure !


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm not being mean to u or something but try all options out then comment , if u don't believe I own all the devices I mentioned check out my instagram

- - - Updated - - -

stop going off-topic or personal attacks, sarcasm etc,post relevent stuff


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

in before thread lock 

Staying on topic, Lumia 525 seems a better option because of 1 gb RAM compared to Lumia 520.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> in before thread lock
> 
> Staying on topic, Lumia 525 seems a better option because of 1 gb RAM compared to Lumia 520.






+1 especially if you want to run games smoothly.


----------



## game22 (May 2, 2014)

Go for 520. Haven't read very great reviews of Nokia X


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 2, 2014)

i heard thus thread was gonna get locked so before it gets locked..lemme contribute something
*ih0.redbubble.net/image.16028584.2900/fc,550x550,white.u1.jpg


----------



## srkmish (May 3, 2014)

I finally purchased lenovo a369i at 4.5k, wat an amazing vfm mobile, cudnt justify spending 3k more on an almost similar mobile.


----------



## sushovan (May 4, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I finally purchased lenovo a369i at 4.5k, wat an amazing vfm mobile, cudnt justify spending 3k more on an almost similar mobile.



Review please


----------



## srkmish (May 4, 2014)

will post soon after a week of usage


----------

